# So Ohio how much?



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was wondering how much snow did everyone get here in Ohio the last 24 hours? We got 12" + here in the N.E. snow belt. Not trying to rub it in guys.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

half my route got 6"the other got 8" thank you snow god!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup payup payup
sorry in akron


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

About 5 inches here on the western side of lake county


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

about a half inch all day.


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)

A dusting here.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

close enough to Cleveland to get their forecasts, but just far enough south to get just flurries- did get to plow last sunday, though- talking about more cold air and an alberta clipper- might materialize- anybody remember what a panhandle hook does to east central ohio ???? me want one NOW!!!!!


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in LeRoy, just south of Madison, and we got at least 12" over the past 2 days, and it is still snowing!! I would venture to say we have gotten over 16" in the last week....
Don


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just plowed another 5" this afternoon and They say more tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy crap Steve!!!! How much snow does that make out there?? I plowed about 3 inches here today


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

At least 20" out here. I was going to call you on my way home as I drove through Willoughby and East lake but I new you were out plowing it was coming down pretty good at Noon. payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Man, I wish my customers would friggin call me that I have in Perry when they get a dumper out there. Hey steve, if it is snowin bad out that way, you can call me and give me the heads up.:salute: I dont care if it is 2 am. More than likely I will be up then too. I bet you are havin some good fun finally!!payup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

[QUOTE='Rude Dog;359130]close enough to Cleveland to get their forecasts, but just far enough south to get just flurries- did get to plow last sunday, though- talking about more cold air and an alberta clipper- might materialize- anybody remember what a panhandle hook does to east central ohio ???? me want one NOW!!!!![/QUOTE]
oh yeah i know what a pan handle hook does to mid ohio!! the last "hook" we got a few years ago we got around 18" dumped on us!! i plowed 72 hours strait!!!! bring it on! by the way we got 2" about 3-4 total for the week down here in wayne county "the wanna be snow belt" later, pete


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

thermos started thursday 1:00 am didnt finish till 10:30 pm,got maybe 2 hours of sleep then back up and plowed till 7:30 pm fri,,,,,over 16 inchs of snow fall +..all my lots are 3 inch triggers,finally made the wallet a little thicker, about time...


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey thermos perry got hit hard,i dont know why your customers didnt call you,theres at least 12 inchs of snow out there,you might want to call your customers up and see whats up... i got a church and driveways out there and ran my butt off for 2 days...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*That is strange.*

I don't know why your customers didn't call you out. Perry got hit just as hard as Madison and Geneva did. But the next big snow fall we get Thermos I will give you a call. I just got in from doing clean ups it is really warm out there every thing is melting. So I moved a lot of slush from the drives and parking lots. And Chazg33 were in Parry and Geneva do you plow might have seen you around. I use to do the Geneva library and a few buisness in the industral parkway. Steve payup payup


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey steve,,thats funny,i got the contract this year for geneva library, i also mow there grass,small world,i got the 5 lots for the city of geneva,assumption church ,wendys,etc 18 lots all together,plus drives,all in perry ,madison, geneva,i see i got your message last week,just didnt check my mail,iasked you if you could fill in if i need help,running 3 trucks,and one broke last week,could use some help this week,i will pm number to you,, thanks ,chuck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Were gettin more and more people here from the Cleveland area. Nice to see someone else working in the same areas. I got up this morning, and where did the snow go?? I look out and see some green, and I aint talkin money:angry: Damn weather people


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well we got 6 more inches last night. At a rate of 1-2" per hour it was crazy.And it stopped as fast as it was coming down. payup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

f250man;360737 said:


> Well we got 6 more inches last night. At a rate of 1-2" per hour it was crazy.And it stopped as fast as it was coming down. payup payup


Same here. Yeah that was crazy, snowin its butt off for a while then it was like someone hit a switch and shut off the snowmaker:crying:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well we got another Winter blast here in N.E. Ohio and I got 15" on the ground here and 16 hours of plow to. Steve payup payup


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

wow f250 ..how much total on the ground up there now? here we had 2" last night but, most was blow-en.. so easy plow last night!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

We got a total of about 8-12 inches. Alot of it was drifting around. One spot would have no snow on it, and a few feet away, there was like a 3 foot drift. Made for some good plowingpayup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Lowlife we must have at least 30" in the last week and they are calling for another big storm on Friday and Saturday. Got to love old man winter he sure packs a wallop when he comes. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I bet you are starting to already run out of spots to stack the snow. Now they said we are gonna have a big arctic blast and have temps in the low teens for the highs Wonder how much this one friday will dump down on us?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

If any of you all need help to remove (or just a skid steer to move it) call me!! i don't have anywhere up their to dump, but i'm sure i can figurer that out..


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Low life I might give you a call. I can use a skid loader if we get much more up here so we can move some piles. Send me p.m with your number. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I may need to give you a call if we get a few more big snows. I got your number saved


----------

